# Retro: PCGH Ausgabe 05/2003 im Video



## exxe (1. Mai 2008)

neuer monat _neues_ video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAEkGgGuZGY


leider scheint es diesen Monat keine flv version zu geben, schade
die yt videos sind immer so pixelig


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

der fön is ja ganz lustig, aber solangsam isser echt ausgelutscht...


----------

